# Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung



## Spunk (21. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,
so, ich habe es nun fast geschafft meine Grube fertigzustellen.
25 m³ Erde sind bereits mit der Schubkarre durch die Garage in den Container tranportiert worden.Ich habe jetz nur noch ca.10-15m³ im Garten liegen..die müssen jetzt auch noch raus 
Alle Wände sind senkrecht und ich habe fast überall eine Tiefe von 2m.
Ich habe hier noch einmal eine Zeichnung beigefügt, es wäre schön wenn Ihr mir bei folgenden Fragen helfen könnt.
1. Kann der Aufbau vom Filter so bleiben?
2. Womit bestücke ich den am besten?
3.2x US wegen der durchflussmenge OK, oder unnötig?
4.Rohrleitung für Kreisströmung ok, oder ist das zuviel des guten?
5.Habt ihr jemanden für die Folie, der diese verschweissen kann,ich dachte an 1,5mm EPDM oder kann ich diese an einem Stück einlegen ?(Bei der Form )
Gruß Guido


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hallo Guido, 

stell doch auch mal ein paar Bilder ein bitte. 

Mir fallen zu der Planung folgende Dinge ein: 
- warum 2 Ultrasieve und nicht lieber ein Trommler ? Da dürfte der Preisunterschied dann nicht mehr so hoch sein 
- EPDM Folie schweissen ? Das wäre mir neu ! Aber bei der Form mit dem schmalen Mittelteil wird vermutlich selbst ne EPDM Folie ganz schön schwer faltenfrei zu legen sein. Wie groß ist Dein Budget ? Hast Du mal an GFK gedacht ? 
- Hast Du beim Skimmer die Windrichtung bedacht ? 
- Enge Bögen solltest Du bei der Rohrführung vermeiden, ich denk mal das ist nur zeichnerisch !? 
- Ich würd die Teichform noch mal überdenken 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Spunk (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hallo Wolf,
an einen Trommler habe ich bisher eigentlich noch nichtgedach,da ich immer der meinung war, dass diese zu Teuer sind. Müsste ich mich doch mal erkundigen. Für die EPDM Folie meinte ich eigentlich auch kleben...das kann man doch machen oder?? Also würde das nicht unbedinngt selbst machen wollen,obwohl ich ziemlich alles selber mache...eben aus kostengründen.
Aber wenn der Teich dann vieleicht doch nicht dicht ist...ein Alptraum.
An GFK habe ich auch gedach und habe mal angefragt....ca.6000-7000€. 
Der Skimmer befindet sich wie hinten in der nähe der Mauer..als ich hoffe im Windschatten.
Ja, die engen Bögen sind nur auf der Zeichnung so eng, ich versuche natürlich überall den größmöglichen Radius zu verlege.
Kann man das mit der "Druckleitung" so machen??. Also von der Pumpe direkt auf ein KG100 und dann beim einlauf reduzieren?
Ja..die Teichform..ich find sie so schööön. Und es passt eben gut in den Garten.^
Bilder folgen...sind noch zu groß


Gruß Guido


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Moin Guido ... 
EPDM kleben ist zwar nicht unmöglich, aber schwierig und teuer.
Das Nahtklebeband kostet allein pro laufender meter mehr als ein qm Folie !

Und wenn ich mir im Fernsehen so anschaue, wie sichz.B. bei "Ab ins Beet" eine Profifirma beim Folie verlegen blamiert, dann neige ich dazu das lieber mit guten Freunden zu machen. Vielleicht liest ja jemand von der Firma mal mit und schreibt warum sich die Firma fuer solche Antiwerbung hergibt. 

Der Skimmer muss nicht in den Windschatten, sondern so, das der Dreck vom Wind dahin getrieben wird. Hier z.B. kommt der Wind meist aus westlicher Richtung, also muss der Skimmer richtung Osten. Schau mal, wo bei euch dievorherschende Windrichtung ist und platziere den Skimmer danach.
Zu den Rohren und zum Filter sollen mal die Filterprofis schreiben.  

Zu Rohren und Filter sollen mal die Filterprofis schreiben. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Spunk (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Bilder vom Bau*

Hay Wolf,hier die mal ein paar bilder von meiner Baustelle.
JA..Ab in Beet.. ich habe auch gelacht !
Tja mit der Folie ist das nicht so einfach.Oder doch an einem Stück und die Falten verkleben??

Guido


----------



## rainthanner (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hallo Guido, 

ich sag`s mal graderaus: 

Mit dieser Teichform hast du dir bereits beim Bau des Teiches das Leben unnötig erschwert. 
Auch nach Fertigstellung ist so eine Teichform nicht einfach zu handhaben. 
Sei es strömungstechnisch, faltentechnisch und somit häufig gammeleckenvorbelastet, beim Fischlein keschern, bis hin zur komplizierten Winterabdeckung.  


Warum nicht eine einfache Ovalform mit senkrechten Wänden, zwei BA und einem Skimmer? 

Mein Rat: Mach`die Engstelle raus, solange es noch möglich ist.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Spunk (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hallo Rainer,
ja die Egstelle ist der einzige zugang zum Garten! Hier soll ja dann die Holzbrücke drüber. Das macht das ganze ja so interessant! Wie ich finde.
Wenn ich das ganze jetzt in eine Ovalvorm bringe, dann hätte ich eine Holzbrücke die ca. 3Meter überbrücken müsste. Wird dann zu Wuchtig oder?
So riesig ist der Teich ja auch nicht.
Guido


----------



## Olli.P (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hi Guido,

das Liegt ganz daran wie breit du die Brücke machst...... 

Hast du keine Möglichkeit ein wenig zu experimentieren.  

Ich meine einfach mal zwei 3m lange Kanthölzer in versch. Abständen so drüber zu legen, um dann zu sehen wie's aussieht???


----------



## Spunk (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hallo Olli,
tja das müsste ich wohl doch mal ausprobieren. Aber bin ich denn wirklich der einzige hier mit einer solch ausgefallen Teichform? Wenn man EPDM Folien an einem Stück einlegt, und danach die Falten verklebt ??
Gruß Guido


----------



## Olli.P (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hi Guido,



> Aber bin ich denn wirklich der einzige hier mit einer solch ausgefallen Teichform?



ja es sieht wohl so aus............ 

Und ich kann mich dem Rainer nur anschließen. Mit der Form wirst du nich lange Freude an dem Teich haben.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hi Guido,
kannst Du nicht mal ein Übersichtsbild von der Gesamtsituation einstellen ? 
Brücke als einzigen Zugang zum Garten finde ich megaungünstig. 
Du musst dann mit allem Material über die Brücke. 
Da würd ich lieber den Teich in der Breite nicht so breit machen und statt dessen noch etwas richtung Garten, wenns dafür nicht schon zu spät ist. 

Wolf


----------



## Spunk (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hi Wolf,
ja ich Stelle morgen noch einmal eine Zeichnung rein.Ich kann auch noch von einer anderen Seite in den Garten, aber von der Terasse aus ist dies der einzige zugang. Aber eigentlich kann ich da eh nicht mehr viel dran ändern. Oh man irgenwie bin ich jetzt doch ein wenig gecknickt 
Gruß Guido


----------



## Olli.P (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hi Guido,

könntest du die Zeichnung evtl. als jpg/jpeg einstellen???

Dann könnte würde sich sicher ein Großteil der User die Datei auf'n Rechner laden und Vorschläge einzeichnen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*



			
				Spunk schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man irgenwie bin ich jetzt doch ein wenig gecknickt



Na, Kopf hoch  

So schlimm ist es nun auch nicht. Aber die Folie solltest du echt einschweißen lassen, die nur reinzulegen wird nix, da bekommst Falten ohne Ende und das ist nicht gut.
In der Engstelle wird eine tote Ecke sein, dass solltest du verhindern. Desweiteren plane einen zweiten Skimmer ein, wie soll der Oberflächendreck von einer Hälfte zur anderen ?  

Aber einfacher ist es schon eine andere Form zu wählen.


----------



## Spunk (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hi UWE,
ja Danke...ich muss da jetzt eh durch!
Kennst Du denn jemanden der Folien einschweisst? Oder Verklebt?
Ich habe bisher nur etwas bei Siwoplan gefunden... die haben so eine Mörderfolie (Extra für Koiteiche!!)warscheinlich mit extra Koipreisen  in Hochglanz die ist glaube ich 2-3mm Stark.
Also so übertreiben wollte ich es dann auch nicht.
JA, mit dem 2. Skimmer das Stimmt.. gute idee!
Und noch nen Rohr!!! 
MAnn meine  Zeichnungen sehen bald aus wie beim  BAYER WERK!

Gruß Guido


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hier bei uns kenne ich jemanden, dass hilft dir aber nicht weiter. Google mal nen bisschen.


----------



## Spunk (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

SO, hier noch einmal eine ansicht vom Grundstück.
ging leider noch nicht als Jpg. aber wenn es jemand von Euch braucht, dann werde ich das gerne noch einmal versuchen.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## designpond (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

hallo guido,

das mit dem verkleben der falten ist auch nicht so einfach, da du nie vorher weisst, welche spannungen es wo gibt. dann waere doch eine PVC-folie angebrachter. mit kaltschweissmittel laesst sie sich gut selbst verschweissen ( ist wie kleben, geht nur viel schneller) und ist doch auch wesentlich billiger. in deinem fall wuerde 1mm ausreichen, 1.5mm ist sicherer aber auch schwieriger zu verlegen.

egal welche folie. um falten nachzukleben und zu glaetten, musst du den teich erst einmal fuellen. danach kann man sehen, wo die falten locker liegen und kann diese ankleben. sonst reissen diese durch spannungen spaeter ein.

gfk waere natuerlich viel besser bei deiner form, aber die kosten sind wirklich sehr hoch. selbst machen wuerde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, obwohl es machbar ist.

gruss designpond


----------



## koimen (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hallo Guido
Willkommen bei den KOI:crazy!!

Nein biste nicht allein.......meiner ist auch nicht in der "Idealen" Form. Habe eine Acht mit Ecke. Aber 4 verschiedene Wassereinlässe....Schau mal rein von Anfang an bei meinen Koiteich (Unsere Teiche) da siehst du alles......habe aber alles betoniert und geschlämmt......dann Impermax darübergepinselt bis jetzt ist alles tip top und in einem *günstigen* Preisniveau. Aber so gebaut das man immer upgraden kann 

Nachtrag: Die ideale Form ist natürlich schon besser (bessere Strömung/keine tote Ecken/Wirbel) Besser jetzt noch anpassen bei Zweifel als später aufwendig nachbessern...........


----------



## Spunk (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hallo designpond ,
Hallo Kari,
Ja ich bin eigentlich auch von dem verkleben der Folie wieder weg.
Ich werde das ganze wohl doch einem Fachmann überlassen der mir eine Folie passgenau Einschweißt. Muss ich halt in den sauren Apfel beissen.Jetzt habe ich auch noch Bilder von eine Japanischen Koiteich gesehen...:shock Diese Steine!!! Ragen etwas ins Wasser hinein....will ich auch haben...o..ne irre.Habe mir so etwas jetzt auch überlegt:?
Aber die Brocken wiegen bestimmt 400-600kg.Also wie den Rand befestigen??
Überlege nun ein Beton fundament ca.15-20cm dick mit viel Eisen.Darüber dann die Folie. Müsste gehn oder???


Ach Kari...schöner Teich den Du das gebaut hast...aber das sieht nach noch mehr Arbeit aus. Aber Hut ab!
Gruß Guido


----------



## designpond (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

hallo guido,

gehen wird ja alles, ist immer nur eine kostenfrage. prinzipiell kann man natuerlich folie ueber ein fundament verlegen um spaeter darauf steine aufzulegen. die folie muss dann mit schutzvlies geschuetzt werden. aber wenn du es einem fachmann ueberlassen willst, muesste der es dann auch wissen. nur wird das sicherlich alles sehr teuer. ich wuerde mir an deiner stelle ein gegenangebot mit polyster machen lassen. der folienverleger wird viel geld haben wollen, weil es verlegeprobleme gibt. ein faltenfreies einschweissen halte ich dabei trotzdem fuer unmoeglich. dagegen sieht ein laminieren mit polyester sehr gut aus. auch farblich koennte man es dann besser gestalten.
hast dir ein ganz schoen kompliziertes projekt ausgedacht )


----------



## Spunk (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hay designpond ,
ja da sagst Du was...ich wollte doch bolß eien koiteich bauen
Meinst Du GFK?? Ich glaube da liegt der m² bei 60-70 €. Ein Angebot für die Folie habe leider noch nicht.


----------



## designpond (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

ja,  meinte GFK. da kommen ja aber dann auch noch kosten fuer den putz mit zementmischung dazu. kommt folie wohl doch billiger. musst halt mal schauen.
leider faellt mir beim derzeitigen stand deiner bauarbeiten auch keine bessere loesung ein.


----------



## kikoi (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

@SPUNK
So kann es auch machen....
unter KOITEICHBAU!!!

www.ki-koi.de

Hoffe kann Dir so weiterhelfen...
MfG
Micha


----------



## Spunk (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Koiteich u.Filterplanung*

Hallo Micha,
ja, das sieht klasse aus!
Ich glaube ich werde meinen Teich auch Verputzen
Ich glaube das kriege ich hin... das sieht bei Dir nach ganz normalem Zement aus. Ist das richtig ?? Wie dick habt Ihr den aufgetragen ??
Muss da eine Matte drunter, oder hält der so?
Gruß Guido


----------

